#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Вызов материалисту: что разделяет объекты?

## Won Soeng

Материалист считает, что жизнь состоит из химических реакций и возможна мертвая вселенная, которая как-то объективно устроена.
Однако, что разделяет объекты, кроме как сознание? 

Мои материалистические взгляды на абсолютную истину окончательно развеялись. Нет, это не значит, что я теперь верю во что-то мистическое антиматериалистическое. Идеалистическими взглядами я никогда особенно не очаровывался.

Я всего лишь считаю, что материалистические взгляды ограничены чувственным восприятием и не могут ничего сказать о том, что за его пределами.
Изучение вопросов возникновения жизни (абиогенеза) и природы сознания не входят в компетенцию чистого материализма, поскольку требуют вынести чувственное восприятие за скобки (а не просто игнорировать результаты его работы, принимая апостериорное за априорное).

Если же исходить из информационной модели вселенной, то ее разделение на три сферы - чувств, форм и бесконечностей - вполне логично. Это хоть и трудоемко, но можно показать, принимая за единицу сознания информационный признак различения. Я уже это делал и могу повторить, если будет нужно. Максимально обобщенно, можно сказать, что вся вселенная и есть сознание различающих признаков, и само сознание различающих признаков есть лишь их совокупность. Труднее всего понять, как может не быть какого-то внешнего исполнительного механизма этого сознания, но это уже привязанность к идее материальной основы (субстанционализм). 

Но в данном случае, хотелось бы все-таки послушать аргументы последовательного материалиста о том, как ему удается убедить себя в объективности устройства мироздания, сняв зависимость этой объективности от чувственного восприятия и потребности в разделении важного и неважного. Что кроме различающего сознания разделяет объекты, определяет их границы и их взаимодействие?

----------

Aion (20.11.2013), Бхусуку (20.11.2013), Кауко (20.11.2013), Монферран (12.10.2017), Савелов Александр (20.11.2013), Сергей Хос (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013), Шуньшунь (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Но в данном случае, хотелось бы все-таки послушать аргументы последовательного материалиста


Было бы интересно, только где ж его взять?
Мне непонятно, как материалист может обосновать существование информации.
Не информационного носителя, а информации.
Не нот и колебаний воздуха - а музыки.
Не слов - а поэзии.
Можно сказать, что музыки нет и поэзии нет, но информация то - есть.

----------


## Дубинин

Вот открытие- нама с рупой неразлей вода, и всё, что можно познать, это собсвенное познавание...)))

----------

Андрик (28.05.2020), Шуньяананда (16.10.2017)

----------


## Кауко

> Вот открытие- нама с рупой неразлей вода, и всё, что можно познать, это собсвенное познавание...)))


_"Этого не может быть: промежуток должен быть" (цитата из фольклёра)._

----------


## Андрей П.

Недавно открыл для себя книгу Кодо Саваки роси "Тебе", первая глава называется "Тебе, кому взгляды других покоя не дают", начало главы мне показалось многообещающим: "Ты не можешь даже пёрнуть за своего ближнего."  :Smilie:  Читали? Может быть, в этой книге есть ответ на Ваш вопрос.

----------

Алик (20.11.2013), Влад К (22.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013), Юй Кан (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мои материалистические взгляды на абсолютную истину окончательно развеялись.
> Я всего лишь считаю, что материалистические взгляды ограничены чувственным восприятием и не могут ничего сказать о том, что за его пределами.


Кажется, я несколько лет пытался Вас в этом убедить, еще в тот период, когда мы вели беседы вместе с нашим дорогим (покинувшим нас) Носорогом ))))




> Изучение вопросов возникновения жизни (абиогенеза) и природы сознания не входят в компетенцию чистого материализма, поскольку требуют вынести чувственное восприятие за скобки (а не просто игнорировать результаты его работы, принимая апостериорное за априорное).


+!




> Максимально обобщенно, можно сказать, что вся вселенная и есть сознание различающих признаков, и само сознание различающих признаков есть лишь их совокупность. Труднее всего понять, как может не быть какого-то внешнего исполнительного механизма этого сознания, но это уже привязанность к идее материальной основы (субстанционализм).


Это Читтаматра. Еще одно небольшое усилие, и будет Мадхьямака. Желаю успеха ))))

----------

Аурум (20.11.2013), Ашвария (20.11.2013), Дубинин (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Недавно открыл для себя книгу Кодо Саваки роси "Тебе", первая глава называется "Тебе, кому взгляды других покоя не дают", начало главы мне показалось многообещающим: "Ты не можешь даже пёрнуть за своего ближнего."  Читали? Может быть, в этой книге есть ответ на Ваш вопрос.


 Это не тот случай. Интересно послушать доводы людей разных взглядов, тем самым глубже понимаешь свои собственные взгляды.
Всегда есть чему поучится у мастеров своего дела.
Другое дело, что материалистов здесь нет.
Может кто нибудь адвокатом будет, кто еще диамат в вузах изучал?
Я только сопромат застал  :Smilie: 

PS Кодо Саваки - это восторг!

----------


## Андрей П.

> Это не тот случай. Интересно послушать доводы людей разных взглядов, тем самым глубже понимаешь свои собственные взгляды.
> Всегда есть чему поучится у мастеров своего дела.
> Другое дело, что материалистов здесь нет.
> Может кто нибудь адвокатом будет, кто еще диамат в вузах изучал?
> Я только сопромат застал 
> 
> PS Кодо Саваки - это восторг!


Сам всегда пытаюсь структурировать и обосновать своё мировоззрение, только от того, что эти тщательно выстроенные убедительные логические цепочки, подтверждающие собственные взгляды, теперь хранятся в моей памяти, счастливей я не стал. Уж извините моё занудство.

----------

Алик (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013), Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...Я всего лишь считаю, что материалистические взгляды ограничены чувственным восприятием и не могут ничего сказать о том, что за его пределами.
> Изучение вопросов возникновения жизни (абиогенеза) и природы сознания не входят в компетенцию чистого материализма, поскольку требуют вынести чувственное восприятие за скобки (а не просто игнорировать результаты его работы, принимая апостериорное за априорное)...


Посмотрите вот это. В поисках сознания. http://filmix.net/37356-v-poiskah-so...-you-2009.html

----------

Андрик (29.05.2020), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...Это Читтаматра. Еще одно небольшое усилие, и будет Мадхьямака. Желаю успеха ))))


Ещё немного и будет-"объективная реальность- данная нам в ощущениях"))

----------

Фил (20.11.2013), Юй Кан (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ещё немного и будет-"объективная реальность- данная нам в ощущениях"))


будет "безобъектная татхата, данная в восприятии высшей мудрости Татхагат"
это и есть "объективная реальность", истинносущее

----------


## Алик

Сколько обо всем этом не думай, какие теории не создавай, какие умные слова не произноси, все равно приходишь к одному выводу - не понимаю.
... «Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» ...Дзен Мастер На Хан.

----------

Влад К (22.11.2013), Монферран (12.10.2017), Паня (20.11.2013), Савелов Александр (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013), Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Умные учатся на чужих ошибках.
А я - только на своих (т.е. надо точно убедиться, что "не понимаю"  :Smilie:  )

----------

Алик (20.11.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Материалист считает, что жизнь состоит из химических реакций и возможна мертвая вселенная, которая как-то объективно устроена.
> Однако, что разделяет объекты, кроме как сознание? 
> 
> Мои материалистические взгляды на абсолютную истину окончательно развеялись. Нет, это не значит, что я теперь верю во что-то мистическое антиматериалистическое. Идеалистическими взглядами я никогда особенно не очаровывался.
> 
> Я всего лишь считаю, что материалистические взгляды ограничены чувственным восприятием и не могут ничего сказать о том, что за его пределами.
> Изучение вопросов возникновения жизни (абиогенеза) и природы сознания не входят в компетенцию чистого материализма, поскольку требуют вынести чувственное восприятие за скобки (а не просто игнорировать результаты его работы, принимая апостериорное за априорное).
> 
> Если же исходить из информационной модели вселенной, то ее разделение на три сферы - чувств, форм и бесконечностей - вполне логично. Это хоть и трудоемко, но можно показать, принимая за единицу сознания информационный признак различения. Я уже это делал и могу повторить, если будет нужно. Максимально обобщенно, можно сказать, что вся вселенная и есть сознание различающих признаков, и само сознание различающих признаков есть лишь их совокупность. Труднее всего понять, как может не быть какого-то внешнего исполнительного механизма этого сознания, но это уже привязанность к идее материальной основы (субстанционализм). 
> ...



Попробую выступить за материалиста.


Мне вот непонятно -- что разделяет время на прошлое, будущее и настоящее?.  Настоящее общее для всех, прошлое ушло для всех, будущее не наступило для всех, включая животных, бактерий и любую живую и неживую материю, а так же любые нематериальные проявления и т.д. Значит есть объективный закон времени, который для всех и всего работает и не зависит от сознания.

----------


## Савелов Александр

В соответствии с теорией относительности, Вселенная имеет три пространственных измерения и одно временное измерение, и все четыре измерения органически связаны в единое целое, являясь почти равноправными и в определенных рамках  способными переходить друг в друга при смене наблюдателем системы отсчёта.
В рамках общей теории относительности пространство-время имеет и единую динамическую природу, а его взаимодействие со всеми остальными физическими объектами (телами, полями) и есть гравитация. Таким образом, теория гравитации в рамках ОТО и других метрических теорий гравитации есть теория пространства-времени, полагаемого не плоским, а способным динамически менять свою кривизну.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%F0%...E2%F0%E5%EC%FF

----------

Алик (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Материалист считает, что жизнь состоит из химических реакций и возможна мертвая вселенная, которая как-то объективно устроена.
> Однако, что разделяет объекты, кроме как сознание?


Материалист считает, что вы беспрестанно льете воду и являетесь реинкарнацией "Корчевателя". Неужели вам неясно, что разделение "мертвый", "живой" и т.п. - довольно субъективно? И не жизнь состоит из, а жизнью _мы называем_ то-то и то-то. Мы называем так воспринимаемые нами явления, а не они сами по себе являются жизнью или еще чем!



> Мои материалистические взгляды на абсолютную истину окончательно развеялись. Нет, это не значит, что я теперь верю во что-то мистическое антиматериалистическое. Идеалистическими взглядами я никогда особенно не очаровывался.
> 
> Я всего лишь считаю, что материалистические взгляды ограничены чувственным восприятием и не могут ничего сказать о том, что за его пределами.
> Изучение вопросов возникновения жизни (абиогенеза) и природы сознания не входят в компетенцию чистого материализма, поскольку требуют вынести чувственное восприятие за скобки (а не просто игнорировать результаты его работы, принимая апостериорное за априорное).


Яничегонепонял. 



> _...корчеватель..._
> Но в данном случае, хотелось бы все-таки послушать аргументы последовательного материалиста о том, как ему удается убедить себя в объективности устройства мироздания, сняв зависимость этой объективности от чувственного восприятия и потребности в разделении важного и неважного. Что кроме различающего сознания разделяет объекты, определяет их границы и их взаимодействие?


Что значит "объективность устройства мироздания"? Что стоит у вас за этими словами? У марксистов, например, объективно нет раздельных постоянных объектов, а есть движение нераздельной взаимосвязанной материи (а объекты появляются как отражение материи в сознании человека - например, определенная конфигурация атомов отражается как дерево). И все это я писал и вы, вероятно, читали. Зачем вы придумываете некий глупый материализм и затем с ним сражаетесь?

----------

Савелов Александр (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Было бы интересно, только где ж его взять?
> Мне непонятно, как материалист может обосновать существование информации.
> Не информационного носителя, а информации.
> Не нот и колебаний воздуха - а музыки.
> Не слов - а поэзии.
> Можно сказать, что музыки нет и поэзии нет, но информация то - есть.


Есть понятие _объективной информации_ и я его приводил:



> Объективная информация как свойство проявляется, когда есть два процесса, отражающий и отражаемый. Информация - это, по сути, те изменения, которые претерпевает отражающая материя в ходе процесса отражения. В нашем случае отражающий процесс - сознание, а отражаемый - материя, действующая на органы чувств, но этим не исчерпывается.
> 
> Про информацию и отражение изрядно А.Д. Урсул нафлудил - http://www.i-u.ru/biblio/archive/ursul_otraj/00.aspx Хотя кое-что мне у него не нравится.


Имеется в виду работа: Урсул А. Д. Природа информации.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Эх... в этой жизни с такими людьми как Урсул точно поспорить не получится.
Так, игрушки в философию....  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> В соответствии с теорией относительности, Вселенная имеет три пространственных измерения и одно временное измерение, и все четыре измерения органически связаны в единое целое, являясь почти равноправными и в определенных рамках  способными переходить друг в друга при смене наблюдателем системы отсчёта.
> В рамках общей теории относительности пространство-время имеет и единую динамическую природу, а его взаимодействие со всеми остальными физическими объектами (телами, полями) и есть гравитация. Таким образом, теория гравитации в рамках ОТО и других метрических теорий гравитации есть теория пространства-времени, полагаемого не плоским, а способным динамически менять свою кривизну.
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%F0%...E2%F0%E5%EC%FF


Теория относительности подразумевает наличие объективного мира и строгих причинно-следственных связей. ТО материалистична по сути.  Кто не согласен, читайте Ландау.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть понятие _объективной информации_ и я его приводил:
> Имеется в виду работа: Урсул А. Д. Природа информации.





> Объективная информация как свойство проявляется, когда есть *два процесса, отражающий и отражаемый*. Информация - это, по сути, те изменения, которые претерпевает отражающая материя в ходе процесса отражения. В нашем случае *отражающий процесс - сознание, а отражаемый - материя*, действующая на органы чувств, *но этим не исчерпывается*.


1.  *два процесса, отражающий и отражаемый.*
Отражающий процесс - это субъективное.
То есть понятие объективного включает в себя категорию "субъективное".

2. *отражающий процесс - сознание, а отражаемый - материя*
Если полагать сознание свойством материи, имеем вывод: материя отражает саму себя и категория "сознание" оказывается излишней.

3. *но этим не исчерпывается...*
Типичная для материалистов "фига в кармане" (то есть имплицитная возможность в любой момент отказаться от своих слов).

Итак, целых три подлога в одном предложении ))))

----------

Анастасия Уткина (22.03.2020), Савелов Александр (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Ант

> Можно симулировать визуализацию, что и делается начиная с всё более удобных человеку "языков" программирования, человекупонятного  интерфейса, и до 3Д-визуализаций иль 4Д-анимаций.
> Но понимание смысла этого не присуще машине, это происходит лишь со стороны человека. Машина же лишь выполняет заданные алгоритмы. 
> Осознавание есть лишь с нашей стороны. Это присуще лишь уму\читта.


Ну дык вот это самое "осознание", "сознание", то что мы называем "восприятие", и отличает неживое - машину, от живого, чувствующего, незапрограммированного. Т е отличие машинного Обьективного ВЗАИМОДЕЙСТВИЯ (вебкамера, комп, монитор), от восприятия, Ума, сознания (хотя то, что за этими ярлыками стоит и не вербализуется, а просто "есть").

Соответственно, все что ДО ума, все Обьективное - Взаимодействие, а дальше уже осознание, сознание, ум.
И это а5 заметьте, СНОВА нужно в наших моделях четко проводить границу. Вот здесь мы о двойственности, в двойственной парадигме, а дальше уже начинается недвойственность, там другая картинка, и границы нету. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> кмк., это невозможно 
> такой человек помрёт не родившись
> 
> тут ведь такое дело, у нас: внутренний "монитор", "выведенное на монитор*"  и осознавание этого - одной природы. Есть два из этого, есть и третье.
> И вот кстати эту "тройку" все переживают, даже материалисты. 
> И так как это нематериально, то для материалиста этого и несуществует. НО - это есть в опыте каждого
> 
> (* необязательно визуальное, так как не все визуалы)


Ну и что???
Что есть "понимание"?
Это же вполне может быть просто некое ощущение (скажем, приятное), сформировавшееся в процессе эволюции именно у человека.
Ну и все.
А у жука какое то другое "понимание" вот и все

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну дык вот это самое "осознание", "сознание", то что мы называем "восприятие", и отличает неживое - машину, от живого, чувствующего, незапрограммированного. Т е отличие машинного Обьективного ВЗАИМОДЕЙСТВИЯ (вебкамера, комп, монитор), от восприятия, Ума, сознания (хотя то, что за этими ярлыками стоит и не вербализуется, а просто "есть").
> ...


Согласен.
Только зачем моделировать ?  Зачем создавать модели того что дано в непосредственном опыте каждому ? 

И кстати, всё что до ума, это и будет фиксация органами восприятия определённых диапазонов от внешних "раздражителей" с передачей этих импульсов и прочие електро химические и другие реакции тела.
А вот уже: картина, звуки, ощущения и т.д. - формируются в пространстве ума, и из пространства ума, и пространством же ума осознаются
(конечно в формировании "картины"(имею ввиду не только визуальное) внешнего участвуют и данные полученные от внешних органов восприятия)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну и что???
> Что есть "понимание"?
> Это же вполне может быть просто некое ощущение (скажем, приятное), сформировавшееся в процессе эволюции именно у человека.
> Ну и все.
> А у жука какое то другое "понимание" вот и все


В процессе эволюции сформировалась нейрофизиология. Но например именно внутреннее\умственное\душевное переживание "приятно", это же не  элемент органической химии и не электрическое поле (это же не масса и не энергия ; ) ?
Вот речь об этом внутреннем\умственном\душевном, которое может и вызывать физика-химия. Но и которое со своей стороны может менять физику-химию. Тоесть определённая корреляция есть, но в опыте каждого дано и это именно внутренне переживание.
Ну и конечно же речь и о осознавании этого, о непосредственном переживании этого внутреннего во внутреннем же пространстве ума. И это ведь также - дано в опыте каждого.

----------


## Алма

> В процессе эволюции сформировалась нейрофизиология. ...


Это конечно очень замечательно. Но!
Ты (напомню, мы же друзья :Wink:  ) в основе своей, вот в самом своём центре *"Я"* есть "нейрофизиология"???

----------


## Алма

> Ну и что???
> Что есть "понимание"?
> Это же вполне может быть просто некое ощущение (скажем, приятное), сформировавшееся в процессе эволюции именно у человека.
> Ну и все.
> А у жука какое то другое "понимание" вот и все


У жука нет "понимания" отдельно от самого жука. И мы называем это "инстинкт".
Наша ошибка заключается в том, что мы отделяем от своего *"Я"* такие свободно текущие процессы как "Сознание", "Понимание", "Видение" и другие. Прикол состоит в том, что нет никакого центра *"Я"*, и отдельно происходящих процессов типа "Сознание".
Прикол в том, что *Сознание* первично, а вот *"Я"* вторично.
Ты *Фил* вторичен, по отношению к *Сознанию*.
Изначально ты есть "Понимание", внутри которого живёт Фил.

----------

Фил (04.01.2020)

----------


## Крымский

> Оценочность тоже можно аппаратно "симулировать", но будет не хватать "эмоциональности"  и "Спонтанности", бо нет и не может быть программы, для вычисления того, что взбредет на ум нашей оценочности в простейших бытовых ситуациях...


В системах глубинного обучения и такое имитируют, поэтому они могут успешно играть с людьми в "угадайки" и покер, например.

----------


## Крымский

> У жука нет "понимания" отдельно от самого жука. И мы называем это "инстинкт".


Это рефлекс. Инстинкт врожденная сложная форма поведения и он рефлексии вполне себе поддается.
Можно сказать, что у людей "понимание" это инстинкт, например.




> Прикол в том, что *Сознание* первично, а вот *"Я"* вторично.


"Я" это социальный инструмент, а "сознание" - индивидуальный.
Без общества "я" не возникает, а "сознание" пробуждается в любом случае.

----------

Алма (04.01.2020), Фил (04.01.2020)

----------


## Фил

> У жука нет "понимания" отдельно от самого жука. И мы называем это "инстинкт".
> Наша ошибка заключается в том, что мы отделяем от своего *"Я"* такие свободно текущие процессы как "Сознание", "Понимание", "Видение" и другие. Прикол состоит в том, что нет никакого центра *"Я"*, и отдельно происходящих процессов типа "Сознание".
> Прикол в том, что *Сознание* первично, а вот *"Я"* вторично.
> Ты *Фил* вторичен, по отношению к *Сознанию*.
> Изначально ты есть "Понимание", внутри которого живёт Фил.


Хорошо.
Я вторично, центра Я нет.
Ок.
Сознание вторично......
Но ведь без вообще какого бы то ни было ущерба можно вообще "сознание" исключить - и бабах, ничего не поменялось.
Нет чего то первичного, вторичного. Есть некий процесс, который в разных мировоззрениях по разному называется.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хорошо.
> Я вторично, центра Я нет.
> Ок.
> Сознание вторично......
> Но ведь без вообще какого бы то ни было ущерба можно вообще "сознание" исключить - и бабах, ничего не поменялось.
> Нет чего то первичного, вторичного. Есть некий процесс, который в разных мировоззрениях по разному называется.


Можно сказать, что есть процесс репликации ДНК, а копируемую информацию исключить из рассмотрения. Изучать лишь процесс.
Вроде также ничего не измениться, но кмк. чтото выпадет из виду и изучением этого займутся другие.

Кстати вот также, что более важней что менее, или, что первичней что вторичней, биомеханика процесса репликации или переносимая информация*  :Smilie: 
(*тож ведь вот нематериальное, ни масса ни энергия)

----------

Фил (04.01.2020)

----------


## Крымский

> Есть некий процесс, который в разных мировоззрениях по разному называется.


И в разные периоды человеческой истории у людей очень по-разному протекал, судя по всему.
Сознание героев Гомера существенно отличается от современного, даже средневековое заметно отличается.
Джейнс вот считал, что доминирующая современная "форма ума" невротическая, а древняя - шизофреническая  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.01.2020)

----------


## Фил

> Можно сказать, что есть процесс репликации ДНК, а копируемую информацию исключить из рассмотрения. Изучать лишь процесс.
> Вроде также ничего не измениться, но кмк. чтото выпадет из виду и изучением этого займутся другие.
> 
> Кстати вот также, что более важней что менее, или, что первичней что вторичней, биомеханика процесса репликации или переносимая информация* 
> (*тож ведь вот нематериальное, ни масса ни энергия)


Хорошая аналогия, т.к. информации ДНК не приписывается столько мистических свойств как "сознанию". Про нее узнали совсем недавно, в отличие о "сознания' которое "всегда было".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2020)

----------


## Фил

> И в разные периоды человеческой истории у людей очень по-разному протекал, судя по всему.
> Сознание героев Гомера существенно отличается от современного, даже средневековое заметно отличается.
> Джейнс вот считал, что доминирующая современная "форма ума" невротическая, а древняя - шизофреническая


Это витгенштейновский символ, который существует но коррелята не имеет и смысла в себе не содержит. При этом все "понимают' о чём идёт речь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И в разные периоды человеческой истории у людей очень по-разному протекал, судя по всему.
> Сознание героев Гомера существенно отличается от современного, даже средневековое заметно отличается.


Так они просто думать словами ) ещё не умели. Действовали либо по-обычаю либо по-велению временами раздававшимся голосам Богов.
Причём это не только у героев Гомера. 
Привычное нам _словесное\логостическое мышление_  - возникло немного позже.

А в раннем средневековье например даже читать в уме ещё не умели, только в голос\в слух.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще, судя по всему, даже сейчас в этой теме - под "сознанием" каждый что то своё понимает. 

Причём и упоминаемые выше маститые учёные материалисты, насколько понимаю - имеют ввиду лишь словесное мышление.

----------

Фил (04.01.2020)

----------


## Алма

> Сознание вторично......


Сознание первично!
Ты, в основе своей, и есть само *Сознание*.
*Сознание*, по природе своей, - пустотно.
*Фил* живёт внутри *Сознания*. И по сути своей - иллюзия.
Именно этому смеялся *Хотей* :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Сознание первично!
> Ты, в основе своей, и есть само *Сознание*.
> *Сознание*, по природе своей, - пустотно.
> *Фил* живёт внутри *Сознания*. И по сути своей - иллюзия.
> Именно этому смеялся *Хотей*


Неправильно написал я.
Хотел написать "первично", а можно и вообще убрать.

----------


## Алма

> Неправильно написал я.
> Хотел написать "первично", а можно и вообще убрать.


Конечно можно :Kiss: 
Природа Сознания - Пустота! :Smilie:

----------

Фил (05.01.2020)

----------


## Крымский

> Так они просто думать словами ) ещё не умели.


Такой период тоже был, но гораздо раньше.
В этом периоде шимпанзе сейчас находятся с большой вероятностью. У них есть развитая мимика и жестикуляция, но нет контроля голосовых связок достаточного и способностей к сверх-концентрации. Это значит, память слишком слабая и передаваемые по культурной линии навыки довольно скромные. Но если им дать еще N-тысяч лет полового отбора, они вполне могут добраться до уровня первобытных людей. Направленная селекция процесс может драматически ускорить, есть те, кто таким занимается уже несколько десятков лет.




> Действовали либо по-обычаю либо по временами раздававшимся голосам Богов.


Герои Гомера думали голосами т.е. звучащими словами. Это означает, что память у них была прекрасная и с концентрацией было все в полном порядке.
Но при этом разные голоса в одном сознании не считались исходящими из одного источника, как сейчас. Современный невротический человек считает, 
что спорить с самим собой и обвинять самого себя это нормально, личность содержит в себе внутренние противоречия. Древний человек не считал глас совести своим, так с ним говорил умерший отец, например, или даже бог. Внезапный душевный порыв или яркое желание приписывалось "внешнему" воздействию духов или богов. Подобные трактовки можно и в буддийских текстах легко обнаружить, например.

----------

Фил (05.01.2020)

----------


## Крымский

> Это витгенштейновский символ, который существует но коррелята не имеет и смысла в себе не содержит. При этом все "понимают' о чём идёт речь.


Такое даже философы не понимают и Витгенштейн скорее всего сам знал об этом(сноска 22).  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (05.01.2020)

----------


## Крымский

> Как понимаю, утверждаете, что сходство склонностей ума является достоверным критерием перерожденца?


По описанию процедуры выбора это именно так. Критерии очень размытые и субъективные, тесты условные, без четкого планирования, критерия успеха и согласованных способов измерения. Поэтому никого не удивляет, если подтвержденных кандидатов на одно перерождение несколько.
Из них уже могут выбирать жребием, например.

----------

ТаТая (17.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По описанию процедуры выбора это именно так. Критерии очень размытые и субъективные, тесты условные, без четкого планирования, критерия успеха и согласованных способов измерения. Поэтому никого не удивляет, если подтвержденных кандидатов на одно перерождение несколько.
> Из них уже могут выбирать жребием, например.


Спасибо, но я немало читал об этом, в своё время, потому...
Ничего, разумеется, не имею против этого традиционного для ряда тиб. традиций обряда или ритуала.
При этом понимаю ещё одно: ребёнок, не имеющий ещё никакого реального опыта и, соответственно, знаний, но признанный перерожденцем, попадает в очень серьёзный круговорот обучения и воспитания, благодаря чему, за редкими исключениями, начинает сам верить в свою особую миссию, исключительность и т.д. И для меня крайне несимпатично, что таким образом из маленького человечека принудительно "лепят" пример, образец и доказательство теории перерождения, что сплошь и рядом оказывается для самого малыша травматичным... Т.е. подвергают его страданиям.
Разумеется, это -- не более чем моё личное мнение.
На этом проблему перерожденцев полагаю для себя завершённой.

----------

Артур Гуахо (17.01.2020)

----------


## Крымский

> При этом понимаю ещё одно: ребёнок, не имеющий ещё никакого реального опыта и, соответственно, знаний, но признанный перерожденцем, попадает в очень серьёзный круговорот обучения и воспитания, благодаря чему, за редкими исключениями, начинает сам верить в свою особую миссию, исключительность и т.д.


Безусловно и все без исключения перерожденцы, которых я наблюдал лично, отдельно на этом заостряли внимание.
Т.е. все они говорили, что их сделали воспитание и образование, а не происхождение. Происхождение это только билет 
в монастырь к правильным учителям и программам обучения (политику и экономику опускаю, там еще родители есть всегда).
Профукал билет или отказался - найдут другого подходящего на замену.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то - нет. И то и другое - этернализм. И то и другое видит срединный путь нигилизмом.


В буддизме нигилизм это материалистические взгляды, отрицание кармы, прошлых и будущих жизней.
Проще говоря взгляды в соответствии с которыми конкретный поток психики\души или индивидуальность  возникает в момент зачатия(или в момент рождения или развития) без предшествующего момента этого потока и исчезает в момент смерти без последующего послесмертия.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В буддизме нигилизм это материалистические взгляды, отрицание кармы, прошлых и будущих жизней.
> Проще говоря взгляды в соответствии с которыми конкретный поток психики\души или индивидуальность  возникает в момент зачатия(или в момент рождения или развития) без предшествующего момента этого потока и исчезает в момент смерти без последующего послесмертия.


Не только. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Все существует - одна крайность. Все не существует - другая крайность. Именно таковы глубинные установки этернализма и нигилизма (не взгляды или воззрения, не жажда существования или несуществования, а исходные установки)

----------

Монферран (17.01.2020)

----------


## Монферран

> Не только. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Все существует - одна крайность. Все не существует - другая крайность. Именно таковы глубинные установки этернализма и нигилизма (не взгляды или воззрения, не жажда существования или несуществования, а исходные установки)


Это лишь предпочтение - глубже, поверхностнее.
Предпочтение - необходимое условие бхавы (есть, нет). В чувственной оценке, в связке с жаждой, уже есть предпочтение.
Крайности - две, благодаря контакту, но в сущности обе крайности - это жажда и цепляние, один голод ума по определенности.
Исходная установка - то, что является необходимым условием. Но ничего исходного нет. 

_Великий путь не труден, только будь бдителен к предпочтениям_ - так вернее звучит посыл "Слов доверия сердцу" (это предпочтение по сравнению с "... только избегай предпочтений"). Всякий раз, когда руки тянутся к парабеллуму клаве, можно заметить тенденцию утвердительности. Всякий раз, когда хочется возражать, "это не так", можно заметить объект жажды на экране. Когда виден объект жажды, предпочтения более не проблема.

----------


## Монферран

Хотя вообще-то, исходные данные до намарупы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Исходные установки это звено намарупапратьяя шадаятана

----------

Монферран (17.01.2020)

----------


## Монферран

> Исходные установки это звено намарупапратьяя шадаятана


Кто Вы до имени и формы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Исходные установки это звено намарупапратьяя шадаятана


В этом утверждении видна жажда определенности. Потому неверно противопоставлять исходные установки и звено танха (говоря, не жажда, а что-то иное).

----------


## Монферран

И подобным образом, например, неверно будет уточнять, что исходные установки это не авидьяпратьяясанскара, а  намарупапратьяяшадаятана.
Все звенья тавтологичны. Этернализм и нигилизм не начинаются с какого-то определенного звена. Крайности распознаются той же методикой, что и 4БИ, никак иначе.

----------


## Ант

> Другими словами, субъективное отсутствие самости у скандх не может служить основанием их отсутствия в реальности.


Скандхи, как кирпичи реальности? :Smilie: 
У Вас получается... Скондхи- обьекты. Изменение обьекта - причина. Изменение субьективного восприятия - следствие. (так?)
Но при этом, у Вас, единственный доступный Вам Субьект (ВЫ) стоите в стороне и наблюдаете. Т е у Вас в восприятии ДВА Обьекта, скандхи (неодушевленный) и Субьект (одушевленный... Вами :Smilie: ). И чем это отличается от взаимодействия двух бильярдых шаров? :Smilie: 
Попробуйте засунуть Субьекта-наблюдателя (себя) "внутрь" процесса (изменения). "Материал изготовления всего" - один и тот же. И один (единый, цельный) процесс изменения.
Т е никакой отдельной реальности "за бортом", за границей, нету, пока ВЫ не проведете эту границу. Точнее она уже ВАМИ проведена, изначально, осталось убедиться, что ее можно стереть, что она "умозрительна". :Smilie: 
+ К этому, мнимую обьективность дхарм генерирует наша привязанность к "пространству\времени" и оценочности. Мы автоматически соотносим в уме, было\стало, было хорошо, стало лучше\хуже. Т е создаем, "из себя" (из собственной субьективности) Точку Отсчета. Создаем двойственность, Субьект-я/ остальное. 
Если это убрать, останется единый безраздельный процесс изменения (т е "дхарм", тоже не останется :Smilie: , не говоря уж о Вас).

----------


## Саян

> Скандхи, как кирпичи реальности?
> У Вас получается... Скондхи- обьекты. Изменение обьекта - причина. Изменение субьективного восприятия - следствие. (так?)
> Но при этом, у Вас, единственный доступный Вам Субьект (ВЫ) стоите в стороне и наблюдаете. Т е у Вас в восприятии ДВА Обьекта, скандхи (неодушевленный) и Субьект (одушевленный... Вами). И чем это отличается от взаимодействия двух бильярдых шаров?
> Попробуйте засунуть Субьекта-наблюдателя (себя) "внутрь" процесса (изменения). "Материал изготовления всего" - один и тот же. И один (единый, цельный) процесс изменения.
> Т е никакой отдельной реальности "за бортом", за границей, нету, пока ВЫ не проведете эту границу. Точнее она уже ВАМИ проведена, изначально, осталось убедиться, что ее можно стереть, что она "умозрительна".
> + К этому, мнимую обьективность дхарм генерирует наша привязанность к "пространству\времени" и оценочности. Мы автоматически соотносим в уме, было\стало, было хорошо, стало лучше\хуже. Т е создаем, "из себя" (из собственной субьективности) Точку Отсчета. Создаем двойственность, Субьект-я/ остальное. 
> Если это убрать, останется единый безраздельный процесс изменения (т е "дхарм", тоже не останется, не говоря уж о Вас).


Полагаю, находясь внутри процесса, будет сложнее его анализировать. Но может, и проще. 
Субъектная точка отсчета обычно наиболее удобна. Но никто не мешает выбрать другую. 
О чем вообще речь? 
Вы же не сомневаетесь в существовании законов физиеского мира?):

----------


## Саян

> Так нет у Вас доказательной базы. Чем же объекты реальности отличаются от объектов мышления? Естественное отличие это прямое следствие жажды и цепляния. Субъектность - прямое следствие жажды и цепляния. Вы не выходите за эти пределы в своих попытках. Вы лишь постулируете как данность себя и других. Безосновательно.


Жажда и цепляние - это функции сопряжения маммального мозга и коры. Из-за того, что мы воспринимаем объекты корой, все они так или иначе оказываются окрашены жаждой и цеплянием. Поэтому при оценке объективного мира на них нужно делать поправку. Вот и всё.

Аналогия такая: если линза искажает объект, нужно поставить противоискажающую линзу или исправить имеющуюся. Не нужно отрицать существование самого объекта :Smilie: )))

----------


## Ант

> Полагаю, находясь внутри процесса, будет сложнее его анализировать. Но может, и проще. 
> Субъектная точка отсчета обычно наиболее удобна. Но никто не мешает выбрать другую. 
> О чем вообще речь? 
> Вы же не сомневаетесь в существовании законов физиеского мира?):


Ваша двойственность мешает. Привычка "анализировать", т е строить модель ВМЕСТО "воспринимать".
Т е при "анализе" (моделировании), Вы выбрасываете из Системы, "самую главную часть" - Себя и анализируете то, что "осталось!.
Вот то "что осталось" и есть "физический мир", в существовании законов которого, я не сомневаюсь. Но само "Существование", ни что иное, как Субьект/Обьектное взаимодействие. А Вы, Субьекта, из Системы, выбросили. 
Т е "сомневаться" нужно не в существовании законов "физического мира", а искать "в каком плане" этот Мир (не физический, а весь целиком) ЕСТЬ (НЕ Существует). :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не только. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Все существует - одна крайность. Все не существует - другая крайность. Именно таковы глубинные установки этернализма и нигилизма (не взгляды или воззрения, не жажда существования или несуществования, а исходные установки)


именно взгляды

В сутте  говорится именно о _дршти_ (пали: _диттхи_), корня области _дрш\дарш_ - "смотреть, видеть, зреть"
Причём говорится и о правильном взгляде - самйак дршти (самма диттхи) и это также взгляд, но правильный взгляд, соответствующий, избегающий двух крайностей.

И на вариант это сутры, известный и из собрания Агам, кстати опирается и Арйа Нагарджуна в Муламадхйамака-кариках. 
И об этом же говорит его Гуру Сараха (в немного свободном пересказе) :
- считающие что всё так и существует глупы как домашний скот, считающие что всё никак не существует ещё глупее

----------


## Won Soeng

> Жажда и цепляние - это функции сопряжения маммального мозга и коры. Из-за того, что мы воспринимаем объекты корой, все они так или иначе оказываются окрашены жаждой и цеплянием. Поэтому при оценке объективного мира на них нужно делать поправку. Вот и всё.
> 
> Аналогия такая: если линза искажает объект, нужно поставить противоискажающую линзу или исправить имеющуюся. Не нужно отрицать существование самого объекта)))


Мозг, кора - это все объекты мышления. У Вас нет другого способа что-то знать. Поэтому неискаженного объекта реальности нет, только объекты мышления. Чтобы что-то отрицать, прежде нужно это как-то вывести, доказать, обосновать.

А Вы берете объекты мышления и объявляете их существующими объектами реальности. Ну как так. Неаккуратненько.

----------

Монферран (17.01.2020)

----------


## Саян

> Мозг, кора - это все объекты мышления. У Вас нет другого способа что-то знать. Поэтому неискаженного объекта реальности нет, только объекты мышления. Чтобы что-то отрицать, прежде нужно это как-то вывести, доказать, обосновать.
> 
> А Вы берете объекты мышления и объявляете их существующими объектами реальности. Ну как так. Неаккуратненько.


Вы полностью игнорируете две моих реплики про условную интерперсональность, которую я вывел специально, между прочим, для вас. И про вероятности истинности объектов вы тоже проигнорировали. Это печально.

----------


## Саян

> Ваша двойственность мешает. Привычка "анализировать", т е строить модель ВМЕСТО "воспринимать".
> Т е при "анализе" (моделировании), Вы выбрасываете из Системы, "самую главную часть" - Себя и анализируете то, что "осталось!.
> Вот то "что осталось" и есть "физический мир", в существовании законов которого, я не сомневаюсь. Но само "Существование", ни что иное, как Субьект/Обьектное взаимодействие. А Вы, Субьекта, из Системы, выбросили. 
> Т е "сомневаться" нужно не в существовании законов "физического мира", а искать "в каком плане" этот Мир (не физический, а весь целиком) ЕСТЬ (НЕ Существует).


Неправда, мне очень интересно мое субъективное восприятие. Я освоил несколько джан самадхи, в них есть различные состояния сознания, из которых объективный мир может выглядеть совсем по-разному. Эти искажения (ну или видение-как-есть - не суть важно) отлично дополняют друг друга в вопросе формирования адекватной картины мира.

----------


## Монферран

> Вы полностью игнорируете две моих реплики про условную интерперсональность, которую я вывел специально, между прочим, для вас. И про вероятности истинности объектов вы тоже проигнорировали. Это печально.


Вы же сами проводите границу: "вот мое личное субъектное пространство, где я могу мыслить, что хочу". И она не игнорируется, а уважается.  :Smilie: 
Неразделенная печаль личного пространства - это тоска по воссоединению с интерперсональностью.

----------


## Евгений по

> Кроме физики есть ещё область социального.


Вы не могли бы чуть конкретизировать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы не могли бы чуть конкретизировать?


попробую так:

То, без чего генетически здоровый новорожденный гомо сапиенс, но не имеющий взаимодействия с этим в первый период детства - так и не станет гомо сапиенсом сапиенсом, хоть физически и будет относиться к виду гомо.

или:

Те области взаимоотношений, социологии, психологии, лингвистики, экономики ... и т.д., имеющие несводимость свойственным им законов и функционирования лишь к физическим субстратами.
То, что даже классики материализма, наряду с областями\сферами исследования науками физикой и химией, были вынуждены в силу данной не сводимости,  выделять в область  социального, общественного,.. признавая существование в данных областях и аспекта (или стороны) идеального.
Или напр. то что помимо физического субстрата входит в то что можно обозначить как антропосфера, или назвать ноосферой.
Также области культуры, эстетики, этики, ...., мировоззрения.

----------

Евгений по (27.02.2020)

----------


## Виктор О

> К тому, что люди не исследуют свой ум и поэтому останавливаются на разнообразных "аксиомах", т.е. непроверяемых допущениях.  И поэтому так много у людей разных взглядов (заблуждений), о которых люди спорят.
> 
> Однако Буддизм опирается на на аксиомы и догмы, а на прямое постижение благородных истин. Вы путаете метод и основание. Материализм не имеет проверяемого основания, а срединный путь - имеет.


Исследование ума - это путь, а не цель. Для прямого познания не нужно исследование ума. Аксиомы или прямое постижение - это всё "методы познания", а не собственно познание.
Нирвана не принимает и не отрицает реализм, материализм, религию, агностицизм... что там еще.. даже дзен - Нирвана вне всего этого. Материализм в этом плане не отличим от Дзен, различия только в подходах, но не в сути: суть, как известно, едина, поскольку ни с чем не сравнима.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (27.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., всё таки основной казус материализма это : невозможность существования в материалистической парадигме - _осознавания_.
Причём казус заключается в том, что материалист вполне признаёт(а куда денется)  _сознание_ , как отражение или отзеркаливание действительности, но не может признать осознавание этого отражения. 
А ум в отличии от зеркала (метафора вполне используемая и материалистами, раз говорят о отражении), не только отражает, но и осознаёт содержание отражения.
В чисто материалистической картине\доктрине получается противоречие - невозможность того что есть как данность лежащая в основе любого опыта, в том числе и материалистического.

----------


## Воробьян

> Материалист считает, что жизнь состоит из химических реакций и возможна мертвая вселенная, которая как-то объективно устроена.
> Однако, что разделяет объекты, кроме как сознание?


Материализм не утверждает, а опирается на познание, инструментом которого, как и в буддизме, является ум. Вопрос разделения материализма и буддизма довольно абсурден, потому что это не две религии, а внутри лично вас одна идея замещается другой. У материализма (насколько я понимаю, под ним вы понимаете научный подход познания мира) совершенно другая цель - познавать как САМОцель. И я не вижу при определенных обстоятельствах препятствий для материалиста заняться научным изучением буддизма, как феномена материального мира. Материализм не изучает ум? Изучает. Вы слышали об НЛП? Наука создала много методов похожих на управление умом органами чувств, но они упираются на "путь Мары", т.е. манипулирование, основанное на мирском опыте ради мирского опыта. Вот в эту нишу я мог бы отнести материализм и науки. Никто не отрицает по-моему, что наука существует только ради улучшения жизни человека в материальном мире. Но она легко вторгается и в области чувств и ума. 




> Мои материалистические взгляды на абсолютную истину окончательно развеялись. Нет, это не значит, что я теперь верю во что-то мистическое антиматериалистическое. Идеалистическими взглядами я никогда особенно не очаровывался. Я всего лишь считаю, что материалистические взгляды ограничены чувственным восприятием и не могут ничего сказать о том, что за его пределами.
> Изучение вопросов возникновения жизни (абиогенеза) и природы сознания не входят в компетенцию чистого материализма, поскольку требуют вынести чувственное восприятие за скобки (а не просто игнорировать результаты его работы, принимая апостериорное за априорное).


Вы наверное сильно заблуждаетесь. В науке есть и генез и много другого интересного, например исследование периодичности, свойственное материи, и ее двойственная электромагнитная природа, находящаяся в постоянном движении "плавая" в пространстве пустоты - очень близкое воззрение буддизма. К моему сожалению я встретил ученых, которые с помощью "интеграции" знания восточных философий, включая буддизм, разработали совершено иную теорию космологии, отличающуюся от современных представлений Теории Относительности и большого взрыва. К сожалению - потому что открывшись для обывателя доступным языком науки, истинная природа материи скорее всего станет могилой человечества в силу желания манипулировать. 




> Но в данном случае, хотелось бы все-таки послушать аргументы последовательного материалиста о том, как ему удается убедить себя в объективности устройства мироздания, сняв зависимость этой объективности от чувственного восприятия и потребности в разделении важного и неважного. Что кроме различающего сознания разделяет объекты, определяет их границы и их взаимодействие?


Что Вы понимаете под "мирозданием"? Уникальную планету "Земля" или огромную вселенную без границ, больше (для физического человека) ассоциируемую с огромным гиблым болотом, полным смертельных излучений, сверхопасных ядерных реакций, взрывов, зарождений и смертей целых галактик, для которых человек и даже целая наша планета - всего лишь соринка, которую никто никогда не заметит. Наша планета уникальна и неповторима. Ее "экосистема" не является законом вселенной. Мы - являемся АНОМАЛИЕЙ для пустой, бескрайней гиблой ПУСТЫНИ звезд и метеоритов, существующей без нашего взгляда, как огромный океан... не завися от нашей воли и знаний. Автоматическая роботизированная но подчиненная довольно смешным законам гигантская пустыня. 
Существует очень важная шизофрения НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТИ существования человека и его "чувств" вне планеты земля. Вы понимаете НАСКОЛЬКО человек ограничен нашим миром, и как наш мир в этой вселенной ничтожен?
Отлетите на 1000 километров от земли и попадя в пояс Ван Аллена человек спечется как жареное мясо от радиации. 
Я не хочу убеждать в абсурдности материализма или его преимуществах. Но во всем важна адекватность. Имеет ли право на существование изучение природы нашей уникальной планеты и ее устройства? Я думаю имеет. Ученые уже предположили какими были первые формы живых организмов и как они НАЧАЛИ процесс жизни. Модель некой аминокислоты, будущей РНК, которая получая энергию и тепло от солнечного электромагнитного излучения "тяжелела" и падала в воде на дно. Теряя энергию - становилась легче и поднималась к поверхности воды. Напоминает то, как живет человек и сейчас. И многое другое... Карма?

А вы мне попробуйте ответить на другой вопрос.
Является ли духовное развитие достаточным уcловием для исчерпания страданий? Есть ли доказательства этому? Я имею в виду послесмертное существование. Многие говорят о мирах, но эти миры как ни крути привязаны ОПЯТЬ к нашей планете. А она... столь же смертна. И гималаи обратятся в пыль. И уддияна. И "белые вершины" станут дном какого то нового океана, а в конечном счете планета просто упадет на Солнце и исчезнет. Будут ли жить те, кто... обрел с помощью духовного развития "новую жизнь"? Для меня это вопрос. Без ответа.

----------

Виктор О (28.02.2020)

----------


## Патрик

А можно соображения, свои, просто по сути высказать?



> *Если же исходить из информационной модели вселенной, то ее разделение на три сферы - чувств, форм и бесконечностей - вполне логично. Это хоть и трудоемко, но можно показать, принимая за единицу сознания информационный признак различения. Я уже это делал и могу повторить, если будет нужно. Максимально обобщенно, можно сказать, что вся вселенная и есть сознание различающих признаков, и само сознание различающих признаков есть лишь их совокупность. Труднее всего понять, как может не быть какого-то внешнего исполнительного механизма этого сознания, но это уже привязанность к идее материальной основы (субстанционализм).* 
> 
> Испонительный механизм-желание и привязанность. А того кто он... Это и есть наша суть. Ну не было бы нас, какой бы был в этом смысл. Мы хотим, чтобы это было так, чтобы было так, как говорится в перечисленном, но если это только наша галлюцинация? Глюк-это с немецкого вроде счастье. То, чего мы хотим. Но может быть нам кажется, что мы этого хотим.
> 
> *Но в данном случае, хотелось бы все-таки послушать аргументы последовательного материалиста о том, как ему удается убедить себя в объективности устройства мироздания, сняв зависимость этой объективности от чувственного восприятия и потребности в разделении важного и неважного. Что кроме различающего сознания разделяет объекты, определяет их границы и их взаимодействие?*


*
*
Мне кажется, объективным материалистам(а мы все ими являемся), это неважно, им важно пощупать, услышать, увидеть. Ну кто из них серьезно заморачивается написанным Вами? Либо, это область передовой науки, либо еще что-то...
Тот, кто в этом есть, кто все это знает, ему, ''извиняюсь за притив", итак по кайфу, но, как временное омрачение и заггрязнение, у него желание,  что он должен собственные галлюцинации еще и щупать, всматриваться, нюхать. Разбор всего этого подробно и научно, атомы... это область все же передовой науки, у которой свой кайф, свои желания и конечно, никто не отрицает, что она приносит гигантскую пользу.
Однако... Желание-корень сансары(с)

----------


## Патрик

Напутал с шрифтами и цитатами...) Выделенное-слова уважаемого товарища, остальные мои.

----------


## Патрик

Всегда следовать за умом-это очень тяжелая ошибка(с) Чогьял Намкай Норбу

----------


## Won Soeng

Патрик, преодоление заблуждений объективного материализма - и есть путь. Увидеть иллюзорность всего, что чувственно воспринимается - значит освободиться от всех заблуждений, от жажды и страдания.

Вызов материалистам же брошен именно с целью привлечь внимание к необоснованности метафизических взглядов на некие изначальные данности, которые имеют структуру и форму вне стремления к различению.

----------

Монферран (11.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

> Патрик, преодоление заблуждений объективного материализма - и есть путь. Увидеть иллюзорность всего, что чувственно воспринимается - значит освободиться от всех заблуждений, от жажды и страдания.
> 
> Вызов материалистам же брошен именно с целью привлечь внимание к необоснованности метафизических взглядов на некие изначальные данности, которые имеют структуру и форму вне стремления к различению.


Сам объективный материализм, на мой взгляд, все же не только имеет место быть, но и в принципе не так уж плох. База же его... Под бесконечной артиллерией двойственности сансары, непостоянства, закона причины и следствия, почти неуловимой неудовлетворенности, свойственной сансаре. Материалистам итак приходится бороться с бесконечными вызовами. Рождение-мучительно, хоть мы его и не помним, болезни мучительны, старость мучительна, смерть мучительна... Расставание с приятным, встречи с неприятным, необходимость оберегать и защищать накопленное богатство. Ужасно мучителен гнев, ужасно мучительно чувство вины, зависти, ревности, страстных желаний, страстной привязонности. И все это из за боязни глупо выглядеть? "Я же не верю во всякую чушь, я материалист!" Хотя понять сходу что написано в школьных учебниках по физике(хотя бы в школьных!(я и себя не исключаю)), не каждый материалист вот так просто сможет.
Но мне вот придется признаться, материализм пока для меня-моя комнатушка, с кучей недостатков... Но там пока как никак можно жить. Хоть она и пылает пламенем и крайне небезопасна, согласно Учению Будды. Воображать, что я хотя бы даже близок к понимаю природы реальности, странно. Это не так. Есть скорее основанное на интуиции, как бы лучше выразиться, "подозрение" что-ли, что природа реальности и объективный материализм-не одно и тоже. Это как встретить когда-то забытых старых верных друзей, как вернуться в родной дом...

----------

